# pellet pistol



## SouthernCoyote (Mar 16, 2007)

I was wondering if you guys had any suggestions on a pellet pistol that would be good for shooting mice and rats.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

i love my crossman .357 magnum in .177 it will work great for mice and rats.its run by co2 and is around 400-450 in fps.it shoots a good quater in into plywood so im guess it would be able to kill a rat or mouse at ranges like 15 yards.

are you thee rats and mice in a barn?or where are they?


----------



## SouthernCoyote (Mar 16, 2007)

yea they are in and around this old barn behind my house


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

http://www.airgundepot.com/3576w.html


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

then the crossman .357 will do you fine good luck and farewell


----------

